
BuzzFeed Headline Tips - less_penguiny
https://getcodeless.com/buzzfeed-headline-tricks/
======
less_penguiny
Although the article seems spammy at first, it's surprisingly deep, and I can
tell, from my experience of content marketing my own projects, that a tasteful
version of what they suggest would benefit most startups.

